# υπέρ το δέον



## UsualSuspect (Jul 24, 2010)

Πιστεύω ότι η έκφραση αυτή (μαζί με το πλέον ή πέραν του δέοντος) χρησιμοποιείται σαν επίρρημα ...δηλαδή δεν κλίνεται(;)
Δουλεύω πάνω σε κάποιο κείμενο και μου ήρθε να γράψω "έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό προσοχή πέραν της δέουσας..." Eίναι σωστό αυτό ή πρέπει να γράψω "έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό προσοχή πέραν του δέοντος..."; 
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2010)

UsualSuspect said:


> Πιστεύω ότι η έκφραση αυτή (μαζί με το πλέον ή πέραν του δέοντος) χρησιμοποιείται σαν επίρρημα ...δηλαδή δεν κλίνεται(;)
> Δουλεύω πάνω σε κάποιο κείμενο και μου ήρθε να γράψω "έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό προσοχή πέραν της δέουσας..." Eίναι σωστό αυτό ή πρέπει να γράψω "έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό προσοχή πέραν του δέοντος...";
> Ευχαριστώ



Καλημέρα,

Προσωπικά, θα προτιμούσα σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις να γράψω «έδωσε σε αυτό το θέμα περισσότερη προσοχή από όση (του) χρειάζεται (χρειαζόταν)», αλλά νομίζω ότι ανάλογα με το κείμενο (εννοώ σε περιβάλλον όπου χρειάζεται το «δέον»/δει του δέοντος :)) είναι ανεκτά και τα δύο που προτείνεις.

Αν ήθελα να λεπτολογήσω, θα έλεγα ότι κτγμ το πρώτο δίνει έμφαση στη δέουσα προσοχή για το συγκεκριμένο, το δεύτερο αφορά τη δέουσα προσοχή ανεξάρτητα από το συγκεκριμένο. Επίσης, θα πρόθετα, για να επιστρέψω και στην εισαγωγή σου, και το "έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό προσοχή υπέρ το δέον...", που είναι πάντα κτγμ μια άλλη εκδοχή της απαραίτητης προσοχής ανεξάρτητα από το συγκεκριμένο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2010)

Πάντως εδώ το _δέον_ (πέρα από το ότι είναι μέρος παγιωμένης έκφρασης) είναι και σε θέση ουσιαστικού κι όχι επιθέτου ή μετοχής, οπότε δεν συμφωνεί στο γένος με τη λέξη στην οποία αναφέρεται:

*δέων δέουσα δέον* Ε12 : (λόγ.) α. [...] β. (ως ουσ.) το δέον: β1. το πρέπον, το κατάλληλο, το αναγκαίο: _Οφείλουμε να πράξουμε το δέον_. (έκφρ.) _πλέον του δέοντος_, _υπέρ το δέον_: παραπάνω από όσο πρέπει, υπερβολικά. [...]

Κάτι ανάλογο είχα σημειώσει και για το _μεσάζων /_ _μεσάζοντας_ εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=73858&postcount=57.


----------



## Themis (Jul 24, 2010)

Το υπέρ το δέον είναι λογικά αταίριαστο να προσδιορίζει κάτι που δεν είναι κατά μία έννοια μετρήσιμο/ ποσοτικοποιήσιμο (ιδιότητα που μπορεί να υπάρχει σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό). Γι' αυτό και στην τρέχουσα χρήση προσδιορίζει συνήθως επίθετο. Το υπέρ το δέον προσοχή δεν μου λέει τίποτα, ενώ το υπέρ το δέον προσεκτικός μου φαίνεται πολύ φυσικό. Σε συνδυασμό με το προσοχή, εμένα θα μου πήγαινε μόνο κάτι σαν το έδωσε υπέρ το δέον _μεγάλη_ προσοχή. Θα με ενδιέφερε να μου πει κάποιος αν κάνω λάθος και πού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2010)

Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι στο «υπέρ το δέον προσοχή» εξυπακούεται ότι αυτή η (συνολική) προσοχή είναι «μεγάλη» (αφού είναι πέρα από το δέον, που δεν θα είναι δα και πολύ μικρό) και αλλού ίσως περιττεύει, αλλού ίσως να χρειάζεται ή να πρέπει να επαναληφθεί το μέγεθος της προσοχής για έμφαση. Μου φαίνεται γλωσσικά αδιανόητη μια «υπέρ το δέον _μικρή_ προσοχή».

Ο γκούγκλης δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα. Έχει τρία ευρήματα με υπέρ το δέον προσοχή και κανένα με μεγάλη προσοχή, άρα είναι σαν να μην έχει.

Επίσης, κτγμ ίσως υπάρχει μια λεπτή διαφορά ανάμεσα στην «υπέρ το δέον (μεγάλη) προσοχή» και την «προσοχή υπέρ το δέον» που πρότεινα, δηλαδή την προσοχή πέρα από το απαραίτητο, το απαιτούμενο, το αναγκαίο --ίσως πάλι και όχι.


----------



## Themis (Jul 24, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι, στη φράση "έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό προσοχή υπέρ το δέον", το υπέρ το δέον προσδιορίζει το ρήμα και όχι την προσοχή (= έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό προσοχή σε υπερβολικό βαθμό, όχι έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό υπερβολική προσοχή, όσο κι αν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα ήταν βυζαντινισμός να δούμε νοηματική διαφορά). Συμφωνώ βέβαια ότι το υπέρ το δέον ευλόγως υποδηλώνει ότι κάτι ξεφεύγει προς τα πάνω (μεγαλύτερο, περισσότερο), ενώ αλλιώς θα περιμέναμε *υπό το δέον. Και κυρίως συμφωνώ ότι η καλύτερη λύση στη φράση του Usual Suspect είναι «έδωσε σε αυτό το θέμα περισσότερη προσοχή από όση (του) χρειάζεται (χρειαζόταν)» ή υπερβολική/ υπέρμετρη προσοχή. Αν υποτεθεί ότι θα ήθελε να κρατήσει σώνει και καλά την παγιωμένη σύναψη με τη "δέουσα", θα μου φαινόταν πιο στρωτό να πει "έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό περισσότερη από τη δέουσα προσοχή...". Πάντως, καμία από τις δύο εκδοχές του ("έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό προσοχή πέραν της δέουσας...", "έδωσε στο θέμα αυτό προσοχή πέραν του δέοντος...") δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί λανθασμένη. Περί ορέξεως και συγκειμένου ουδείς λόγος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2010)

Καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιούμε την έκφραση _υπέρ το δέον_ σαν _επιρρηματική_ έκφραση, σαν _υπερβολικά_. Ωστόσο, δεν με ενοχλούν πολύ τα:
η υπέρ το δέον χρηματοδότηση
η υπέρ το δέον εμπορευματοποίηση του πολιτισμού
η υπέρ το δέον επικέντρωση στα κέρδη 

Με ενοχλούν τα:
η υπέρ το δέον σοβαρότητα
Το υπέρ το δέον ενδιαφέρον για τον μαθητή της
ο υπέρ το δέον λαϊκισμός

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πρώτα περνάνε κάτω από το ραντάρ επειδή το ρήμα έχει μεταβατικότητα. Σκέφτομαι π.χ. «χρηματοδότησαν υπέρ το δέον». Ωστόσο, σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις η χρήση του κατάλληλου επιθέτου απαλλάσσει από πονοκεφάλους.

Σε μια διατύπωση όπως _η υπέρ το δέον προσωπική εμπλοκή των ίδιων των καλλιτεχνών_, προσδιορίζει το επίθετο _προσωπική_ ή το ουσιαστικό _εμπλοκή_; Είναι η εμπλοκή υπερβολικά προσωπική ή έχουμε υπερβάλλουσα προσωπική εμπλοκή; Ψύλλους...


----------

